
Understanding Data Transfer in AWS (infographic) - mjulian
https://www.lastweekinaws.com/blog/understanding-data-transfer-in-aws/
======
mooreds
This is a cool graphic.

Aside, if you are working in AWS and don't know about the AWS Open Guides
(what this was based on), you should check them out: [https://github.com/open-
guides/og-aws](https://github.com/open-guides/og-aws)

~~~
QuinnyPig
Fun fact: I'm the Community Lead for the Open Guide to AWS. The last revision
of that transfer guide was my work as well. :-)

It's time for a new one, but only so many hours in the day...

------
windexh8er
Last Week in AWS is a fantastic mailing list to sign up for. Corey Quinn puts
out great content week over week in a not-over-the-top yet cheeky style. One
of the few useful things hitting my inbox weekly. If you're at all interested
in keeping up with AWS I'd highly recommend.

~~~
QuinnyPig
Thank you--I wondered where the sudden spike in sign-ups came from yesterday!

Fun fact: you can hit reply to the newsletter and it lands in my inbox. Reader
feedback is always welcome.

------
NickHoff
> Even data wants to get out of Ohio.

Is this a dig at us-east-2, or just Ohio generally?

~~~
utopian3
Sounded like a dig at the state to me

~~~
QuinnyPig
Indeed.

